# Friedfisch Angel und Montage



## Skynet (6. August 2012)

Soo liebe leute ab morgen darf ich nun an öffentlichen gewessern angeln da ich mein angelschein wieder habe bin junge 21 und habe noch nicht viel erfahrung #c

Heute beim einkauf habe ich mir erstmal eibaitn halben Liter Maden gegönnt dazu Rösthanf und Paniermehl und ne tolle Packung White Chocolate von nashbait


Habe mir mehrere Ruten Vorbereitet

1# Karpfen rute
2# 6 Meter Stipp rute

3#
Sollen zwei ruten werden mit einer Feder Pose die also kaum gewicht hat aber da fehlen mir noch tipps was ich da am bessten Montiere 
4#

Ich würde mich sehr Über weitere Kamaradschaftliche tipps freuen was man aufjedenfall nicht verpassen sollte beim angeln


----------



## Downbeat (6. August 2012)

*AW: Friedfisch Angel und Montage*

Ich bin ziemlich skeptisch gegenüber Leuten, die ihren Schein "wieder haben", von denen ich aber nicht weiß warum er verloren ging.
Außerdem finde ich es komisch wie man in einem Jahr zwei Jahre jünger werden kann.
Bin gespannt, was du fängst. Für einen Forellen-Puff-Angler bist du ja nicht schlecht vorbereitet.
Ich wüsste allerdings gern, was eine Feder Pose ist, da bist du mir voraus.


----------



## vdausf (7. August 2012)

*AW: Friedfisch Angel und Montage*

Auf die Feder Pose bin ich auch gespannt!!!!
Die Futtermischung klingt auch vielversprechend. ;-)
Wir lernen gerne dazu!

Gruß


----------



## Skynet (8. August 2012)

*AW: Friedfisch Angel und Montage*

Vielen danke für die Antworten,
Den schein habe ich nicht ganz verloren ich bin nur aus dem verein ausgetreten und habe nun mitbekommen das ich jetzt wieder etwas mehr zeit habe und dann dachte ich mir ich zahle mal die Jahresgebühr und ziehe mal wieder los

Jaaa der Fang war wirklich sehr sehr schlecht ich habe ca 25 Sehr kleine Friedfische gefangen aber wirklich sehr klein ca 8 cm

und nicht ein biss von einem größerem fisch, obwohl ich auch schon größere haken verwendet habe also ich war sehr schokiert
da ich diese stelle sehr sehr gut kenne und weiß was man da eigentlich fängt.

Die Federpose habe ich selber so genannt das ist ein selbst gebauter Schwimmer von den federn eines Schwarn Die man oft am Ufer sieht, der Vorteil ist man braucht offt keine gewichte mehr dran machen da die wirbel schon ausreichen  und die Wurfweite ist dennoch gegeben


----------



## Dunraven (8. August 2012)

*AW: Friedfisch Angel und Montage*



Skynet schrieb:


> Vielen danke für die Antworten,
> Den schein habe ich nicht ganz verloren ich bin nur aus dem verein ausgetreten und habe nun mitbekommen das ich jetzt wieder etwas mehr zeit habe und dann dachte ich mir ich zahle mal die Jahresgebühr und ziehe mal wieder los



Dann meinst Du aber keine öffentlichen Gewässer sondern Vereinsgewässer.
Leichte Ruten für die Federposen, da bleiben nur leichte Matchrute und leichte Bolo bzw. diese Boloruten fürs Forellenangeln, die ebenfalls lang und leicht sind. Dazu eine 3000-4000er Rolle mit Matchspule z.B. Eine Kopfrute hast Du ja, die hätte sich sonst für die Federpose auch angeboten.


----------



## Skynet (8. August 2012)

*AW: Friedfisch Angel und Montage*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Dann meinst Du aber keine öffentlichen Gewässer sondern Vereinsgewässer.
> Leichte Ruten für die Federposen, da bleiben nur leichte Matchrute und leichte Bolo bzw. diese Boloruten fürs Forellenangeln, die ebenfalls lang und leicht sind. Dazu eine 3000-4000er Rolle mit Matchspule z.B. Eine Kopfrute hast Du ja, die hätte sich sonst für die Federpose auch angeboten.



Genau das wollte ich höhren vielen dank aber ich glaube gestern hätte die besste rute nichts gebracht ich habe echt nur klein zeug rausgeholt das hab ich nicht verstanden #d|uhoh:#d


----------



## Barbenspezi (8. August 2012)

*AW: Friedfisch Angel und Montage*

Petri zu den kleinen Fischen!
Ich war gestern mit einer Matchrute (Shakespeare Mach2) und einer Posenmontage auf solche kleinen Biester aus. Habe einen 16er Haken benutzt mit 1 Made dran. Dicht am Ufer (ca. 3-4m) gefischt. Heraus kamen ein Döbel (ca. 20cm) und ein Rotauge (ca. 20cm).
KöFi Stippen muss ich wohl noch lernen :vik:

Zu deiner Angeltechnik:
Nimm ruhig etwas schweres an Pose. So ca. 5-7g, damit du etwas weiter raus kommst. Dann eine Laufpose montieren, damit du verschiedene Wassertiefen abfischen kannst. 
Köder war nur Made? Versuche auch mal Mais, Hanf, Weizen. Evtl. Partikelfutter (kleine Pellets).


----------



## Skynet (8. August 2012)

*AW: Friedfisch Angel und Montage*



Barbenspezi schrieb:


> Petri zu den kleinen Fischen!
> Ich war gestern mit einer Matchrute (Shakespeare Mach2) und einer Posenmontage auf solche kleinen Biester aus. Habe einen 16er Haken benutzt mit 1 Made dran. Dicht am Ufer (ca. 3-4m) gefischt. Heraus kamen ein Döbel (ca. 20cm) und ein Rotauge (ca. 20cm).
> KöFi Stippen muss ich wohl noch lernen :vik:
> 
> ...


also in etwas habe ich auch so geangelt mit einem etwas größerem hake aber auch auf 3-4 meter vom ufer und auch 10-15 meter vom ufer und alle tiefen Probiert sogar aufm grund aber nur die kleinen biester das war mir echt ein Rätzel und wie schon geschrieben mit meiner montage konnte ich auch ruhig 15 meter werfen das war nicht das problem:vik:


----------



## Dunraven (8. August 2012)

*AW: Friedfisch Angel und Montage*



Barbenspezi schrieb:


> Zu deiner Angeltechnik:
> Nimm ruhig etwas schweres an Pose. So ca. 5-7g, damit du etwas weiter raus kommst. Dann eine Laufpose montieren, damit du verschiedene Wassertiefen abfischen kannst.
> Köder war nur Made? Versuche auch mal Mais, Hanf, Weizen. Evtl. Partikelfutter (kleine Pellets).



So schwer? Das nehme ich ja höchstens zum Hechtangeln, und da ist das schon schwer. 
Das Gewicht der Pose hängt von der Rutenkombo, der Weite die man erreichen möchte, der Tiefe und der Strömung/evt. Wind ab. Und eine Laufpose ist auch nicht nötig wenn die Rute lang genug ist, was bei der Stippe passen sollte, ebenfalls bei Bolos.

Wenn da wirklich große Fische drin sind, dann hau mal mehr Futter rein. Sättige erst die kleinen, dann haben die großen und Du Ruhe. Ein versuch ist es wert wenn Du so angelst und weißt da sind große drin. Große Köder = große Fische stimmt auch nicht immer. Du musst halt an den kleinen vorbei kommen. Brassen, Schleie und auch Karpfen sind meist am grund, also auf Grund fischen. Das bedeutet schnell auf Grund kommen, an den kleinen vorbei = Blei nahe dem Vorfach anbringen. Evt. da auch mal ne schwerere Pose, z.B. 1,5g oder gar 2g an der Stippe im Stillwasser. Und eben die kleinen sättigen mit Mais oder viel Futter, ect.


----------



## thanatos (13. August 2012)

*AW: Friedfisch Angel und Montage*

stellt euch doch auf den kopf,die größe der beißenden fische könnt
ihr nicht beeinflussen,wenn nur kleine da sind hauen die auch nicht ab wenn sie satt sind,da hilft nur stellungswechsel oder gaaanz viel zeit und 
gaanz viel hochwertiges futter.brauch ich kleine köfis beißen die fettesten
bleie auf kleinste köder-brauch ich ein kilo weißfisch kann ich mich manch-
mal ganz schön plagen.so isses jott sei dank ,sonst wäre es ja spannend
wie bei aldi einkaufen


----------



## Dunraven (13. August 2012)

*AW: Friedfisch Angel und Montage*

Warum sollen sie nicht abhauen? 
Helles Futter = heller Grund = gut zu sehen für Räuber. Das mögen sie nicht, und wenn sie satt sind, dann ziehen sie sich schon zurück, zumindest etwas. Auch fressen sie nicht mehr so gierig den Köder. Klar kann man es nicht ausschließen und man kann auch nicht zu 100% selektieren, aber es gibt eben doch Möglichkeiten die Chancen auf große zu verbessern. und wenn die da sind, dann vertreiben sie die kleinen schon vom Platz weil sie futtern wollen. Und sind die kleinen eh satt, dann fällt das auch nicht schwer, denn warum mit den großen anlegen wenn man eh satt ist. Bei einem Platzwechsel ist dann auch noch die Chance groß das da wieder kleine Fische sind die nicht satt sind, und alles fängt von vorne an. Geht nichts muss man probieren und auch wechseln, aber wenn man eh weiß das es da große Fische gibt, dann würde ich eben erstmal bleiben, und den Wechsel erst versuchen wenn längere Zeit die großen fern bleiben.


----------

